# Diana Walstad - pond



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

In her interview with Aquariss.net,

Link: http://www.aquariss.net/intervjui/en-diana-walstad-natural-planted-tanks.html

I found this picture of Diana's pond.










Just wonder whether this setup has been discussed in this forum or not?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Not to my knowledge. Thanks for the link!

I can't find a date on it, do you know when the interview was done?


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

Based on this page,

Link: http://www.aquariss.net/intervjui.html

it should have been done around Feb 2011.


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

I accidentally made this kind of pond in my parents' house.


----------



## tantaMD (Dec 23, 2011)

have that kind of pond too  seems valisneria and hygrophilla diformis dominate in mine


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I experiment with aquarium plants in little ponds in my back yard every summer. The plants are in pots because I have tropical fish in some of them, and need to be able to clean and drain the ponds in the fall.

I say "pots', but actually the best results come when I plant in shallow trays about 3" deep. I put 1" to 1.5" of soil on the bottom, then top with pea gravel or coarse sand. This is a deliberate immitation of Walstad's method for aquaria.

Even large plants like water lilies do well when planted like this, if the koi don't dig them up. The koi out grew even my largest pond, so they were given to people with larger ponds. Now my largest fish are goldfish, and they are not as hard on plants.


----------



## xenxes (Aug 1, 2012)

I got one of those 










but no pumps/aerator, can't run electricity to my balcony


----------



## tantaMD (Dec 23, 2011)

wonderful ludwigia


----------



## xenxes (Aug 1, 2012)

Lol I hate it, destroyed most of it to give the other plants a chance. It's weedier than star grass / naja / cabomba / even the floaters.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

These are all so pretty. I don't really have much shade. I'd love to try them but fear they would get way to hot without shade. So love Michael's ponds. My son has wanted to do an in-ground pond here for years.


----------

